# Ex Racer Havoc



## duggan (13 December 2012)

Sold cheaply in summer 2012 to a lass locally, all seemed well but had a brief message saying she had to sell on. I tried to help but next I knew he had been sold 'to Manchester'. Nice home, only horse according to the message.
Person now uncontactable.
Would really like to hear from his new owners if possible. Bay tb, 13yo. Previous owners to me are also looking for news he is ok. Plenty of history to pass on, any news would really be appreciated.


----------



## jackbobs (9 January 2013)

sorry this might be a really stupid thing to say but is the horses name Havoc or is it just your thread title?? just that i purchased a bay tb gelding who is now 13  and I live in manchester. Im trying to trace his history.


----------



## _GG_ (9 January 2013)

How amazing would it be if you two are indeed talking about the same horse.

That is all


----------



## Crackajack (9 January 2013)

_GG_ said:



			How amazing would it be if you two are indeed talking about the same horse.

That is all 

Click to expand...

Get out of my head


----------



## _GG_ (9 January 2013)

Crackajack said:



			Get out of my head 

Click to expand...

Maybe...then again, sounds like a place where it'd fit right in ;-)


----------



## Crazycob06 (9 January 2013)

jackbobs said:



			sorry this might be a really stupid thing to say but is the horses name Havoc or is it just your thread title?? just that i purchased a bay tb gelding who is now 13  and I live in manchester. Im trying to trace his history.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I hope your talking about the same horse!!!


----------



## jackbobs (9 January 2013)

it would be fab if it is the same horse i just hope he replies.. does anyone know how to attach a picture??


----------



## _GG_ (9 January 2013)

jackbobs said:



			it would be fab if it is the same horse i just hope he replies.. does anyone know how to attach a picture??
		
Click to expand...

Easiest way is to just copy and paste. Usually works for me. Otherwise I paste in the img code from photo bucket.


----------



## duggan (9 January 2013)

Yes, he's a registered tb by the name of Havoc! I rehomed him last summer for someone who'd had him for several years, I'd have loved to have kept him but couldn't afford to pay the lady to do so  He seemed to have found a good home but was resold a couple of months afterwards, that person has also severed all contact so was very worried about him. If you send me a message it'd be lovely to hear from you, thank you!


----------



## jackbobs (9 January 2013)

hi, its not him then  i was hoping it was just a title. mine is The Game Is There bay gelding with an unusual white marking on his face.
Gutted


----------



## _GG_ (9 January 2013)

Awwww:-(

Such a shame. Hope you both find the information you are looking for.


----------



## duggan (9 January 2013)

Gutted  
Your lad raced in Ireland only, his form is all online if you wanted that. I'll ask my Irish contacts but he is perhaps not a good enough racehorse to recall easily  Sorry. He only pointed once and fell, but Healy photos may have one of him if you're interested?


----------



## jackbobs (9 January 2013)

yes that would be great! any information is massively appreciated. 
I do have details of his breeders and they were kind enough to respond to my email. he was bred at coolmore stud ireland and is by fleminsfirth, they couldn't really tell me much about him though. i believe he raced until 2005?? and then i have no idea what has happened to him. he has an old injury to his pelvis which i imagine happened whilst racing. would love to know anything and everything about him to help me piece together his life.


----------



## ballen (16 February 2013)

Thought I would bump this, I am Havoc's ex owner who is interested in how he is doing.  Any info would be appreciated


----------

